# Phantom Mod



## ART3ST (Jun 11, 2014)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

*Specs:*
Nzxt Phantom 530
Asus Sabertooth z77
8Gb Corsair Vengeance
Nvidia VGA Card GTX 760 
Corsair H100i Water cooler 
Antec kuhler H2o 920 GPU Water cooler
Nzxt x10 GPU adapter
Intel CPU i7 4770k
Corsair Tx-650 Power Supply
Nzxt Sleeve Kit (Red) 
WD 1 T Hard Drive
Crucial 128GB SSD Drive 
Fan Control Unit
4 Blue cathode tubes
White Kink Wire(s) 

*Mods:*
Window cut out.
Powersupply cover
Media drive cover.
Painted fan blades.
Custom Power Suply cover. 
Modified cathode tubes. (wiring) 

Just want to see what you guys/gals think?


----------



## poumpoum1972 (Jun 11, 2014)

Nice Mod 
PC picture it will open the welcome too


----------



## adnantide (Jun 11, 2014)

Sexy


----------



## ART3ST (Jun 11, 2014)

Thanks!


----------



## The Terrible Puddle (Jun 11, 2014)

Looking at it hurts my neck.


----------



## ART3ST (Jun 11, 2014)

The Terrible Puddle said:


> Looking at it hurts my neck.


Hahaha sorry bout that


----------

